
Of the top most popular domains, only 2 are in the EU - buboard
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1209440249149042688
======
phillipseamore
As always with these comparisons the origin of the data is key. This is based
on data from SimilarWeb which states these sources: 1) Global Panel: A global
panel of opt-in panelist who agreed to share with us their digital footprint
2) Direct Measurement: Websites and Mobile Apps owners who share data with
SimilarWeb directly 3) Partnerships: Data from partners with millions of
subscribers 4) Public Data Sources: Proprietary technology and indexing
engines that scan hourly for every existing public data point

